# James Best (Rosco P. Coltrane) passes away at 88



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sad news in the movie/TV industry. James best who was by far best known as Rosco P. Coltrane on the Dukes of Hazard has passed away at the age of 88.
Growing up as a kid watching the Dukes of Hazard they became somewhat like family in our household. I will miss that goofy signature laugh he had and who can forget his mighty sidekick Flash.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

R.I.P., Sheriff!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

wow. So sad to hear of his passing. Just like everybody here, I grew up watching "The Dukes of Hazard". What a great show. He had tremendous talent. I also remember his basset hound Flash. RIP to a great actor.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)




----------

